# Any groups in Pittsburgh, PA?



## Stagger_Lee (Jul 29, 2004)

Been out of gaming for awhile, with college and other things. Looking to start playing again, but don't have those kinds of friends in Pittsburgh. Easygoing, experienced in a lot of different stuff.


----------



## MichaelH (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello.  There are a few that post here from the Pittsburgh area.  I live northwest of Pittsburgh and game with friends.  We play alot of our games in the Ambridge area if you are familiar with that town.  Shoot me an email if you might be interested.  meh85@verizon.net


----------

